# What the hell is this?



## dvoigt (Oct 23, 2015)

a few years ago I bought all the exotic wood a small shop had for sale. I still have a lot of it and grabbed a very rough sawn and super dense wood, about the densest wood I have tried to use. I ran an edge over the jointer and it chatter so much that I only did 1 pass and then used the table saw to clean it up and 12 passes with my drum sander to clean up the face. 

Maybe IPE? Just a guess. It was with a pile of Bocote, clearly not that though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 23, 2015)

My best guess right now is monterillo, botanical name Brownea macrophylla (or possibly another Brownea species) of the family Fabaceae, native to Ecuador, very hard and dense, takes a very high natural polish if buffed.

Compare it to the pics on my site and see what you think. 

Your photography is quite good but it would be helpful if you could get a bit better shot of the end grain since I can't see the parenchyma at at all, OR ... you clean it up a bit more and see how it compares to the end grain pics on my monterillo page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow never heard of it. I'll see what I can do about the endgrain, but even in real life there wasn't much obivious details


----------



## Molokai (Oct 24, 2015)

If its ipe it has very yellowish dust when sanded which is not very good to breath.....


----------



## dvoigt (Oct 24, 2015)

Def not IPE then


----------

